# DAKOTA DECOYS



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

Do Dakota decoys yellow? I have heard that the old ones yellow, but I want to know if the new EVA plastic ones do?


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

ive never heard of any DD's turning yellow


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

They don't turn yellow but they will rub on each other and the paint will come off making each one shine like a mirror. If you like painting your decoys every year then Dakotas are for you.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

the new EVA plastic decoys are bullet proof! i would say more durable than a BF


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I hate to say this, but I am pry going to have to agree there. I have run BF's forever but bought two dozen lesser DD's with the eva plastic and they are very nice. Bodies are just like BF's when it comes to the plastic and with the permanent, if you want to bases, are nice for a little movement. One piece design and you can toss them in the trailer and nothing falls apart because they are one piece. Very very nice decoy so we will see how they hold up in the trailer thru a season of the grind.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

clint_hay said:


> ive never heard of any DD's turning yellow


I have not either.


----------

